# linseed oil on inside of stalls



## welovelabs (Jul 27, 2010)

We use linseed oil on the outsides of our horse stalls but would like to do the insides. Would there be a problem doing this if a horse had a problem chewing boards?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

welovelabs said:


> We use linseed oil on the outsides of our horse stalls but would like to do the insides. Would there be a problem doing this if a horse had a problem chewing boards?


As far as I know there isn't a problem. Linseed and Flax seed are the same things and a lot of people actually give it too their horses for a shiny coat.


----------

